# Drag Rabbit G60 Lysholm.



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wanted to Share my build with everyone.

1983 Rabbit complete hollowed with Lexan Windows no dash GUTTED TO ITS MAXS for weight reduction!

1.8 litre pg block Wossner Pistons
42LBS Injectors
BBM Fuel Rail 
BBM Fuel FPR
BBM Custom Chip MADE BY JASON with 250 KPA Map Sensor DigiCrap 1
BBM NEW LYSHOLM 53mm Pulley 19PSI
Stage 3 Head 8 Valve Port & Polished Head with Supertech 1mm oversize Valves By Jarod @ SCCH
Techtonics Adjustable Cam Gear
Techtonics Light Weight Intermed Shaft Pulley
Techtonics 1 3/4 Race Header to Custom 2.5 Exhaust By SpeedForce Racing
BBM LightWeight Crank Pulley
MSD 6AL Box
Crower 276 Custom Cam
Custom Intake Manifold Plenum with two inch Runners By Speed Force Racing
Custom Intercooler with Fan under it sucking and Nitrous spraying on top. By Speed Force Racing
Custom 1&1/2 gallon Fuel Tank by Speed Force Racing
Custom Radiator By Speed Force Racing
Custom Intake Pipe From Charger with Screen by Speed Force Racing
BBM Custom 15inch Ronal Skinnies in the Rear
Bogart Pro 4 13x8 with M&H Slicks front
SWITCHING TO MEGASQUIRT IN 2 WEEKS... JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT CAR CAN DO WITH DIGI1

Dyno Numbers: [email protected] RPM ----220Torque @3000 RPM. With out Spraying NOS Spray Bar. 
Will Post Dyno Sheet Monday and More Picture of Car!







Enjoy.... This was a really fun build with lots of Help from Jason at BBM my buddies Matt & Shane from Speed Force Racing and Brian Phillips BP Garage where Motor was Built!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9gVWEnN6e2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Pyg4dfmxWRM


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

You mentioned that the radiator and the intercooler are custom. could you share a little bit more on them as i am thinking what you have maybe is what i am looking for on my G6016V setup.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

:beer: That is one of the best 8v builds I have ever seen on the pages of vortex.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

kda33 said:


> You mentioned that the radiator and the intercooler are custom. could you share a little bit more on them as i am thinking what you have maybe is what i am looking for on my G6016V setup.


Radiator is a brand named BlackWorks racing its for a Honda ex but my Fabricator cut both ends and made it work to flow better. I have this same one on my daily G60 Rabbit and its un cut works great.

As far as intercooler it was a core I had laying around and I think its for a 1.8t upgrade and they cut and made it work for my application. If you have a fabricator they will be able to help you big time.

The biggest help on this was that Intake Manifold the plenum has Radius Ports inside and they based it off of a 2 litre Coke Bottle and made the runners 2 inch with them tapered coming from the head for max flow AND YOU WILL NEVER STARVE CYLINDER ONE AND LEAN OUT! and all the Isv Brake booster hose and FPR Hose all of that is on the back under plenum so makes it a cleaner look.

G60 Carat thanks man..... Im going to re dyno next week and see with the nitrous spray bar and my slicks on it if I can squeeze 300hp out of this little guy


----------



## shortsk8a (Nov 17, 2007)

hell yeah dude!!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

shortsk8a said:


> hell yeah dude!!


Thanks Ryan:thumbup:


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

sounds great thanks for the info


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

kda33 said:


> sounds great thanks for the info


No worries. Feel free to reach out on any questions or help if you need.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> :beer: That is one of the best 8v builds I have ever seen on the pages of vortex.


Thanks! Didn't know if you were still on here. Hows your car? Hope still running/


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

those are some impressive numbers to get out of an 8v. Great build! :thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

mav90g60 said:


> those are some impressive numbers to get out of an 8v. Great build! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## dary (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome numbers and good looking set up.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

dary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome numbers and good looking set up.


:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

that's a great looking machine.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> that's a great looking machine.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Repoman:thumbup:


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

Good lord! 252 HP in a sub 1900 lb car... Subie destroyer right there.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

OutGolfin said:


> Good lord! 252 HP in a sub 1900 lb car... Subie destroyer right there.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Saw pictures of this the other night in the mk1 pic thread. Turned to my wife and said "some people just do things right."
Looks fantastic, can't wait to see what you can do on MS.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Custom g60 Intake Manifold*

For those who have asked about my Intake Manifold. It was made by Speed Force Racing in California.

I have two other people on here that called and ordered. I believe Speed Force said if they got 10 people to order they were going to knock off some money off Manifolds. :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

What's your AFR's like? Is it on the dyno chart?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> What's your AFR's like? Is it on the dyno chart?


between 11.8 & 12.3 on the top end


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Drag Rabbit G60 Lysholm*

Posting Pics tomorrow of whole car inside and Out.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jeffs vw said:


> Posting Pics tomorrow of whole car inside and Out.


:thumbup:


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

How much for a custom intake manifold like that?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jetg60 said:


> How much for a custom intake manifold like that?


what car is going in


----------



## nw_vw (May 1, 2009)

That is cool !


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jeff you are a G60 Nut nice job on the build and great power numbers cheers! :beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jasonbend79 said:


> Jeff you are a G60 Nut nice job on the build and great power numbers cheers! :beer:


We Share the Passion


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jeffs vw said:


> Just wanted to Share my build with everyone.
> 
> 1983 Rabbit complete hollowed with Lexan Windows no dash GUTTED TO ITS MAXS for weight reduction!
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Drag Rabbit Lysholm*

Well Guys here are the photos of my car how it sits. Just have to finish wiring up Nitrous spray this weekend. Install New Tie Rod Bolt my bottle Down. Do one or two more dyno pulls with out bottle and one with bottle see how much more I gain with Intercooler temps down and no tires slip on dyno since I have my slicks on it now. Im pushing to squeeze 300 out of this thing. I will upload Video next week of it on Dyno and Pics of the dyno Sheet so no one can call BS. 

Thanks again to everyone on that helped on my build... Enjoy:thumbup:

And yes Speed Force Racing Does make thos Manifolds if anyone needs one made.
Call them at 619-328-4012 Speak with Tim- Owner


NEXT TO COME 16V G60..... I ALREADY STARTED SOURCING PARTS FOR IT:laugh:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

That thing must wail like the Bride of G60 on the dyno


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

petethepug said:


> That thing must wail like the Bride of G60 on the dyno


The Sounds is INSANE at 6K RPM


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*more pics*

Anyone looking for Wiseco ABA 83.5 pistons & Integrated rods. I have brand new in the box.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Catch Can*

Had Speed Force Racing whip me up a catch can today....... What do you guys think?
<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/frozenskateboards/media/003_zps85accca6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/frozenskateboards/003_zps85accca6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 003_zps85accca6.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/frozenskateboards/media/002_zps4f15aeb5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/frozenskateboards/002_zps4f15aeb5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 002_zps4f15aeb5.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1302.photobucket.com/user/frozenskateboards/media/001_zpse3d578f1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag128/frozenskateboards/001_zpse3d578f1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 001_zpse3d578f1.jpg"/></a>


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Looks fantastic

:beer::beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> :beer::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

Should be very fast in a light car like a rabbit!

Awesome work in this engine bay!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jetg60 said:


> Should be very fast in a light car like a rabbit!
> 
> Awesome work in this engine bay!


Yes it hauls butt.:thumbup:

Car made 308HP with slicks on it on the dyno and 248TQ at 7000RPM with Nitrous Spray bar also.

We dyno it the first time on street tires and tires were spinning really bad so it only read 252.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Good God!

Just your everyday 300whp 8v? :thumbup::thumbup: 
You nailed this build just 100%


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I have these 2 pics of the Local equivalent to you Lysholm ABA Rabbit.


















:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Good God!
> 
> Just your everyday 300whp 8v? :thumbup::thumbup:
> You nailed this build just 100%


Thanks. I can tell you it was a really fun build!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Pyg4dfmxWRM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9gVWEnN6e2w


This announcer guy didn't know what he was talking about nitrous injected rabbit. it was spraying on my intercooler not the motor:screwy: this was at socal euro last month. track was crap.... no VHT tires burning all the way thru top of third gear. but the car did its job and won:thumbup: Enjoy


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I have these 2 pics of the Local equivalent to you Lysholm ABA Rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!:beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jeffs vw said:


> Thanks. I can tell you it was a really fun build!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Pyg4dfmxWRM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9gVWEnN6e2w
> 
> ...


im going to try 24inch vs 22inch slicks soon and go down to 50mm pulley and see how car reacts.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*ABA Wiseco pistons 8V Low Compression*

letting these go cheap if anyone on here wants them.... PM me


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

whats the transmission in it?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> whats the transmission in it?


2h very short but good for drag application


----------



## Peoples 703 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just found my future build! I've always loved this motor don't know why I don't know anything about it, but I hate heading people say you can't get over 200whp. That's probably why I love it to see the expression when they are wrong. 

Jeffs vw sick build man I want to build a mean ass machine like that. Great work!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

Peoples 703 said:


> I just found my future build! I've always loved this motor don't know why I don't know anything about it, but I hate heading people say you can't get over 200whp. That's probably why I love it to see the expression when they are wrong.
> 
> Jeffs vw sick build man I want to build a mean ass machine like that. Great work!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jeffs vw said:


> im going to try 24inch vs 22inch slicks soon and go down to 50mm pulley and see how car reacts.


Gonna head out this friday run the car. Post up some more videos.


----------



## Peoples 703 (Mar 1, 2013)

Good luck son! I found a motor in ct and I'm trying to find out how much shipping cost for the motor. I love the car

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

Peoples 703 said:


> Good luck son! I found a motor in ct and I'm trying to find out how much shipping cost for the motor. I love the car
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Peoples 703 said:


> I just found my future build! I've always loved this motor don't know why I don't know anything about it, but I hate heading people say you can't get over 200whp. That's probably why I love it to see the expression when they are wrong.
> 
> Jeffs vw sick build man I want to build a mean ass machine like that. Great work!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Well we don't want to hijack this awesome thread. But people say that because the G-lader supercharger itself is limited to about 300cfm, with any semblance of reliability. So really on pump gas 200whp is about the limit. But if you start looking at cars with lysolm's or turbo conversion you will find quite a few around the 225-250whp mark. 300whp 8v list is short but there is a handful of guys out there. I even heard one shop put together a 400whp 8v but no details on what fuel they were running, could be E85, and guys are getting massive power out of that stuff. There is a guy on bimmer forums with a 400whp e85 m10. A very similar engine layout to a an ABA. I think the most important thing to remember about this build, is that it's not a laggy big turbo dyno queen. This is a twin screw monster! It has big power all over the rpm range, and it has right now!


Which reminds me, Jeff do you run pump gas?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Here's a little twin screw inspiration
This is my old 8V setup


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

A Little Lysholm Inspiration


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Well we don't want to hijack this awesome thread. But people say that because the G-lader supercharger itself is limited to about 300cfm, with any semblance of reliability. So really on pump gas 200whp is about the limit. But if you start looking at cars with lysolm's or turbo conversion you will find quite a few around the 225-250whp mark. 300whp 8v list is short but there is a handful of guys out there. I even heard one shop put together a 400whp 8v but no details on what fuel they were running, could be E85, and guys are getting massive power out of that stuff. There is a guy on bimmer forums with a 400whp e85 m10. A very similar engine layout to a an ABA. I think the most important thing to remember about this build, is that it's not a laggy big turbo dyno queen. This is a twin screw monster! It has big power all over the rpm range, and it has right now!
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, Jeff do you run pump gas?


No strictly VP MS 109 best gas in my opinion. its oxygenated fuel.... Supercharged cars like

I don't mind the thread jacking G60Carat..... I like the conversation and hearing every ones thoughts. In the next few months I will be trying to piece a 16v Lysholm but using the S335 Sprintex Lysholm. Its the bigger unit than what I have now. Trying to make 400 to 500 with this build. with the help of Speed Force for custom Intercooler Intake Manifold etc. Time will only tell. I will post the start of the tread when I start b


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

More Lysholm rabbit drag racing video.

MS109 Unleaded is what I would use for Detonation control and 02 sensor longevity.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> More Lysholm rabbit drag racing video.
> 
> MS109 Unleaded is what I would use for Detonation control and 02 sensor longevity.


Ms 109 is all my car uses.... I think its the best. I want to go to your guys track RepoMan.... That place looks fun! I just ran Barona 8th mile last week cause its all I have and I was doing 7.8 @90MPH with tire slipping all the way down track. I want to say the car will run HIGH 10's Low 11's if everything went well Traction bigger slicks etc Waiting on Christmas to ask santa for some 24 1/2 inch M&H Slicks then going to finally put my stand alone in the car see how much more I can get out of it with the tuning capability MegaSquirt offers. I have kit just to lazy to wire it up. 

BY THE WAY DIGGIN THE VIDEO"S:thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*16v g60*

Well its official started the build on this motor. I will post pics of build in a week just sorting out all my parts. Never had one of these motors and have always been a big fan of them since the first picture I seen of the motor at a shop in California called Velocity Sport Tuning. Now I told myself I have to have one so im building it since im done with my drag rabbit. This will be going in a caddy im restoring. PICS SOON TO COME!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

7.8 in the 1/8th is fast but remember the S/C is all about low end grunt. Top end is a different story.
if you are doing 90mph in the 1/8th you will be doing good to pick up 15-25mph in the 1/4. 
That DJM Lysholm rabbit is running 12. 20's @ 112mph best at 20psi 500cfm SR2 lysholm. @ 1700lbs

I can see the new Sprintex supercharger making 300hp about 30whp more then the old SR2 unit.
I bet you will see 11sec passes if you can keep the transaxle and axles together. 

:beer:opcorn: 

Can't wait to see the progress pics.:thumbup:

BTW Found this from 2006
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2659600-Lysholm-Impressions-ABA-Twinscrew-Corrado


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> 7.8 in the 1/8th is fast but remember the S/C is all about low end grunt. Top end is a different story.
> if you are doing 90mph in the 1/8th you will be doing good to pick up 15-25mph in the 1/4.
> That DJM Lysholm rabbit is running 12. 20's @ 112mph best at 20psi 500cfm SR2 lysholm. @ 1700lbs
> 
> ...


So far axles have held up. but im not launching high either trying to keep them together. Im launching like 2500RPM 

What Spark plugs did you use for 16v g60 set up? or what do you recommend? Forgot you did lysholm not g lader


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I used the G60 OEM Bosch wdp8 if I remember correctly when I was 8v S/C.
I use NGK BKR7E .025 gap on my 16V S/C and Turbo setup 
Keeps the candles lit at 30psi with 3ms of dwell.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I used the G60 OEM Bosch wdp8 if I remember correctly when I was 8v S/C.
> I use NGK BKR7E .025 gap on my 16V S/C and Turbo setup
> Keeps the candles lit at 30psi with 3ms of dwell.


:thumbup:

I couldn't believe on that whole 16v g60 thread not one topic on what plugs were used:banghead: And I didn't want to take a guess at it. I will try those that you ran. Don't those come already gapped? Thanks


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

What transmission do you run Jeff? And what size slicks?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> What transmission do you run Jeff? And what size slicks?


Right now im running stock 4k no quaife which I just picked up. with M&H Slicks 22 8 13 inch I just ran the car at my local track not to long ago and ran a 8.2 in the 1/8th mile at 94.40 MPH so I come to understand that my tires are still burning out down the track because the need of a quaife and also in the burnout box my buddies told me they watched my passenger tire turn slow while my driver side tires burned out. So I have that one tires getting hot and the other not. I just ordered 24 inch slicks and about to get that new tranny ready to put in. also going to 50mm pulley now im running 53mm. car feels insane fast but im also sure this thing when I run it at IFO event in Nov I want to be able to hit low 11's high10's just my personal goal. By then I will have my mega squirt in the car also that's been sitting in my garage looking at me for months:laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I was wondering if a stock 020 would hold up to slicks. I have a ceramic clutch, and would still slip lauch the clutch (like a motorcycle clutch), to modulate tire spin and reduce the shock to the trans. The real problem I have now is I can't spray nitrous in 2nd gear without blowing the tires off. Sometimes I can with the 50hp, if I don't bring it in until like 4500-5000 and just use it to bump up to 6500rpm. But some days it's just instant rev-limiter and tire smoke.

I might try Mickey Thompson Street Radial II, or BFG Drag Radials, more streetable anyways since my car is mostly a late night, weekend brawler trying to beat up on the local Honda's. But also hoping to take it down a track a few times this summer.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> I was wondering if a stock 020 would hold up to slicks. I have a ceramic clutch, and would still slip lauch the clutch (like a motorcycle clutch), to modulate tire spin and reduce the shock to the trans. The real problem I have now is I can't spray nitrous in 2nd gear without blowing the tires off. Sometimes I can with the 50hp, if I don't bring it in until like 4500-5000 and just use it to bump up to 6500rpm. But some days it's just instant rev-limiter and tire smoke.
> 
> I might try Mickey Thompson Street Radial II, or BFG Drag Radials, more streetable anyways since my car is mostly a late night, weekend brawler trying to beat up on the local Honda's. But also hoping to take it down a track a few times this summer.


Try and get a 9a tranny that's what I had in my caddy 16v N/A and loved it now since that I have g60 motor I swapped for a fn since the 5th gear is super tall. so its good for freeway and keeps RPM down. All around 9a would be the best street and track.

As far as Drag Radials the BFG are good I ran a set and held up. nor nitto nt555R super good tire and very sticky!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've ran a close ratio box and didn't really care for them with the Glader in place. Really cripples tope speed, but in saying that, with slicks it might make a better 1/4 mile trans where top speed isn't so much a factor. And now that's it's turbo, I could actually spin it out to 7000rpm if I really wanted too.

I currently have an ACN in there (Wide ratio, regular 8v trans), I've had 2 of them, and prefer them the most. I generally keep a back up on hand, and the one I have "in case" is an AUG, which is essentially a 9a with the exception of 2nd gear, which is a smidge taller.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> I've ran a close ratio box and didn't really care for them with the Glader in place. Really cripples tope speed, but in saying that, with slicks it might make a better 1/4 mile trans where top speed isn't so much a factor. And now that's it's turbo, I could actually spin it out to 7000rpm if I really wanted too.
> 
> I currently have an ACN in there (Wide ratio, regular 8v trans), I've had 2 of them, and prefer them the most. I generally keep a back up on hand, and the one I have "in case" is an AUG, which is essentially a 9a with the exception of 2nd gear, which is a smidge taller.


Im building 16vg60 now and im going to be using a 9a tranny or AUG those are a dime dozen in our Junk Yard here in Cali But it will be a cruiser nothing to brag about. Ive just never had one so want to try it. so far I got 2.0 9a block eurospec rods just order Wiseco 9 to 1 pistons on ported 1.8 head ARP Head Bolts with schrick 268 cams, Header 65mm pulley on ported charger bbm software with 30lbs injectors with custom front mount intercooler for my caddy.

Just hope it makes 200 to the wheels. I looked at the g60 whp list and some of those numbers shocked me how low they were. But oh well we will just see:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

You might want to keep burning rubber out of the hole when you launch at the track.
I have seen first hand the A1 unibody Rabbit tare the front monkey fist out and twist 
the shift linkage when launched on slicks 23".
I recommend slipping a 3/8" thick plate to move the front monkey fist motor mount 
receiver closer to the motor. it's a bitch to install but will beef up that mount from ripping out. 
Beefing up the front mount will help but then you better have strong axles. 

I have seen many times broken axles launching on slicks. 
Spinning out of the hole may be slower E.T's but your not breaking anything.
there are other strategies like slipping the clutch or boost by gear to keep from breaking thing.

Once you have the motor/trans solidly mounted and strong axles you need to keep an eye
on the Slicks. We paint a line on the rim and sidewall. after each run we check to see if the
Slick has moved on the rim. The lower the tire pressure the more hook you will get.
I spun a 23" slick off my rim at the 1000ft mark at 115mph shifting into 4th gear once.
Cut the tire down. That's when I move up to the 24". if you find your slick have moved on the rim
you will need tube and bead lock the slick to the rim with screws.

:beer::beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> You might want to keep burning rubber out of the hole when you launch at the track.
> I have seen first hand the A1 unibody Rabbit tare the front monkey fist out and twist
> the shift linkage when launched on slicks 23".
> I recommend slipping a 3/8" thick plate to move the front monkey fist motor mount
> ...


Repo I have the plate in the front with solid rear motor mount and poly mounts for the rest. I launch at 4500 to 5000 with no issues on tranny 1.7 60ft I also run my first pass at 10psi on tires and after that go down to 7psi I do believe im spinning rim in tires so that might be my next step paint tires with white stripe and see whats happening. as far as axles I have loads of them and knock on wood tranny and axles have stayed in one peace.:beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

WTH! What Drag strip is behind an IKEA?





Keeping an Eye on the Sidewall for movement is easy and will tell you how low PSI is To Low.

A 1.7 60" are good. I believe the DJM Rabbit is the same on 23" slicks
I would focus on picking up as much as you can in the 1/8th 
you will make the biggest impact on your over all E.T's and mph there.

Looking forward to seeing your 1/4mile times. Keep us posted.
:beer::beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Track*



REPOMAN said:


> WTH! What Drag strip is behind an IKEA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a Qualcomm Stadium its my local track not a NHRA Approved track either but 5 miles from my house and its every other Friday night, That day was at the socal euro event. Right now im on 22/8 tires. I wish I had 23 like DJM. soon just trying to get this 16v g60 done so I can finish my caddy build. I also have my other rabbit with 16V turbo getting intercooler pipes and exhaust done. But honestly im so looking forward for 16v g60. That build seems so dang complicated...... you will be getting a lot of PM from me picking your brain along with Jason.... Actually I will send you one now with a question:laugh:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That's San Diego. :thumbup:
My how it has changed since I lived there.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> That's San Diego. :thumbup:
> My how it has changed since I lived there.


Yup that's where I live. Are you coming anytime soon to visit?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I wish. It is beautiful there year round.

We will be in Anaheim in mid September
Family Vacation
:beer::beer:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> I wish. It is beautiful there year round.
> 
> We will be in Anaheim in mid September
> Family Vacation
> :beer::beer:


Nice we will have to meet up. come down to the track. I will give you my number on PM.:beer:


----------



## firewall (Jun 17, 2008)

and special thanks to my little buddy andy!  looks awesome jeffie.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

firewall said:


> and special thanks to my little buddy andy!  looks awesome jeffie.


:thumbup: Oh yeah I forgot you help me a little also lil buddy


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*MAYBE*



jeffs vw said:


> Just wanted to Share my build with everyone.
> 
> 1983 Rabbit complete hollowed with Lexan Windows no dash GUTTED TO ITS MAXS for weight reduction!
> 
> ...


WELL IM CONSIDERING PARTING MY MOTOR. KEEP IN MIND THE BLOWER HAS ABOUT 10 1/8TH MILE PASSES ON IT. MOVING ON TO 16V TURBO WITH ITB'S ON NITROUS. It was fun!


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

jeffs vw said:


> WELL IM CONSIDERING PARTING MY MOTOR. KEEP IN MIND THE BLOWER HAS ABOUT 10 1/8TH MILE PASSES ON IT. MOVING ON TO 16V TURBO WITH ITB'S ON NITROUS. It was fun!


Noooo.... whhhyyy?


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sad to see that last post.. But I think you may have some parts I need/want.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

OutGolfin said:


> Noooo.... whhhyyy?


Just moving on to another project. I have 16v g60 im working and a 16v turbo motor in my other rabbit. To many project going on at once. :laugh: and im in the middle of Caddy restoration. Like I said im still thinking about all my parts going to good homes unless someone bought it as it sits. PM if you would like


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

jeffs vw said:


> Just moving on to another project. I have 16v g60 im working and a 16v turbo motor in my other rabbit. To many project going on at once. :laugh: and im in the middle of Caddy restoration. Like I said im still thinking about all my parts going to good homes unless someone bought it as it sits. PM if you would like


Psh. I wish. I'm too much of a broke white boy. Haha


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

When you actually start parting it out, I'm interested in that ECU and 42lb injectors (unless you need them, but injectors are pretty easy to get either way). Was that ran at 3bar fuel pressure?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> When you actually start parting it out, I'm interested in that ECU and 42lb injectors (unless you need them, but injectors are pretty easy to get either way). Was that ran at 3bar fuel pressure?


Yes it was. I will let you know. But Head Manifold Header cam cam gear all for sale. Oh yeah and Intake Maniofld fuel rail FPR etc All for Sale. Don't think i will be selling ECU or inceptors. Make some offers. Head was done by SCCH Stage 3 with super tech 1mm oversize retainers valve springs and custom 278 crower cam


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Part Out*

Motor is coming out next weekend! Let me know if anyone interested on this stuff. This is designed for MK1 set up or if you just wanted the head im letting it go for 800 bucks. Stage three port SCCH. 276 Crower cam Supertech Valves and Springs. tt cam gear

TT Race Header 300+ Shipping
Intake Manifold 600+ Shipping


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

jeffs vw said:


> Motor is coming out next weekend! Let me know if anyone interested on this stuff. This is designed for MK1 set up or if you just wanted the head im letting it go for 800 bucks. Stage three port SCCH. 276 Crower cam Supertech Valves and Springs. tt cam gear
> 
> TT Race Header 300+ Shipping
> Intake Manifold 600+ Shipping


Keeping everything and putting in my New Caddy im restoring. But rebuilding the bottom end and cleaning up all the gaskets. This is what is going in My rabbit now.



 

Just waiting on a mk1 tt 16v header and my megasquirt kit. and all good to go


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*New build*



jeffs vw said:


> Keeping everything and putting in my New Caddy im restoring. But rebuilding the bottom end and cleaning up all the gaskets. This is what is going in My rabbit now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well was going to put my 16v Twinscrew in my race car and had a change of Heart so it sit in my garage on the engine stand and I built myself another 16v but turbo instead. Here is where im at now. Just a week away from taking it to the track! Enjoy






Just a few more things like hoses to radiator, overflow tank, fuel line, Wire up Mega Squirt and tune it. Oh Yeah and Delete the Hood Scoop :laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Is that a dizzy hole in the block? 

Is that an ABA block? Show me how you blocked up the hole.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Is that a dizzy hole in the block?
> 
> Is that an ABA block? Show me how you blocked up the hole.


Yes it is ABA & im using BBM Dizzy Gizzy in distributor hole on block


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

What was you best time supercharged?

I can tell you this, it's going to be a lot nicer on drivetrain now, it will leave soft, and then once your top of 2nd and fully spooled, it's going to be a f*in beast! :thumbup::thumbup: I can assume that car is sub 2000lbs?

Also a buddy of mine said I can have....yeah just have this Scirocco II he got from a friend. Car is in really nice shape from what I remember, and I know it's going to be at least 200lbs, if not 300-400lbs lighter then my MK2....tough decision.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> What was you best time supercharged?
> 
> I can tell you this, it's going to be a lot nicer on drivetrain now, it will leave soft, and then once your top of 2nd and fully spooled, it's going to be a f*in beast! :thumbup::thumbup: I can assume that car is sub 2000lbs?
> 
> Also a buddy of mine said I can have....yeah just have this Scirocco II he got from a friend. Car is in really nice shape from what I remember, and I know it's going to be at least 200lbs, if not 300-400lbs lighter then my MK2....tough decision.


Best Time in my 8v was 7.8 in the 1/8th mile at 94.40 MPH not sure what that equates to but it was moving:laugh: at that was 19psi with TIRE SPIN1st thru the top of third gear and my tranny was 4k or 2h no Diff and very short gears!

the set up below should be pretty fast....... I hope :laugh:

My car weights in at around 1478with my Bogarts and with me brings it up an additional 190lbs. My car is really chopped up but in a nice way. Not sure the power yet cause I haven't wired it yet. But it will be wired and tuned next week but should haul butt. Build consist of
2.0 ABA 
83.5 Wiseco Pistons 9;1 Block was Decked
Integrated Rods
1.8KR Head Ported & Polished by Derek Harris
AutoTech Valve Springs
Supertech Valves
Autotech Cams
RaceCraft Fabrication Intake Manifold
RaceCraft Fabrication Tubular Exhaust Manifold
ARP Everything
Front Mount Intercooler with Nitrous set up
Tial Wastegate 
Tial Blow Off
Garrett Turbo good for 500+ HP Equivalent to Gt3076r
Corrado G60 Tranny with Quaife 100mm Axles WHICH WILL PROBABLY BREAK
Megasquirt VS3


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Simply Outstanding, as always :thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Simply Outstanding, as always :thumbup:


Thanks.

Hows youre car running?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Really good actually. It's nowhere near the power you're making. Even on nitrous, it's not the 300whp your old 8v was. But with the extra injector setup I'm easily able to keep enough fuel into it. If not too much, like high 10's, low 11's on the wideband. Can maybe even run it up a couple more psi to 20psi it might balance out right at 11.5, not sure ? I don't like it set up that way, but it's a simple solution and it's not melting pistons, no signs of knock or detonation at all. But she really needs Mega Squirt or Haltech to go any further now.

Sprayed a 35hp jetting at it near the end of summer, when revs came up and it hit about 4500rpm in 3rd (60mph) it murdered the tires , so that's a good sign. I have to get the slicks mounted and trailer her out to the track next year. There will be lots of praying the trans holds together. Might leave boost at 18psi, but will definitely run a bigger nitrous jetting at the track. (maybe up to 75hp, have to see what numbers I get and play that buy ear)

New intercooler is way bigger than old one, and that has to be helping, I also only run it on 94 octane E10..


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Really good actually. It's nowhere near the power you're making. Even on nitrous, it's not the 300whp your old 8v was. But with the extra injector setup I'm easily able to keep enough fuel into it. If not too much, like high 10's, low 11's on the wideband. Can maybe even run it up a couple more psi to 20psi it might balance out right at 11.5, not sure ? I don't like it set up that way, but it's a simple solution and it's not melting pistons, no signs of knock or detonation at all. But she really needs Mega Squirt or Haltech to go any further now.
> 
> Sprayed a 35hp jetting at it near the end of summer, when revs came up and it hit about 4500rpm in 3rd (60mph) it murdered the tires , so that's a good sign. I have to get the slicks mounted and trailer her out to the track next year. There will be lots of praying the trans holds together. Might leave boost at 18psi, but will definitely run a bigger nitrous jetting at the track. (maybe up to 75hp, have to see what numbers I get and play that buy ear)
> 
> New intercooler is way bigger than old one, and that has to be helping, I also only run it on 94 octane E10..


I like Are you still running digi1? also is youre car 8v g60 but turbo? What injectors software & turbo are you running? those AF numbers look to low! I bet car is running RICH? My 8v rabbit was running 11.8 to 12.3 at 7800 RPM..... But I was also running MS-109 Race Fuel so that helped me push the envelope on running on the lean side on the top end and my timing was advanced 11 degrees.

Im going to run my car 25 to 30psi im really curious what that this thing is going to put down for power with this build. Im guessing it should be faster that my 8v..... I HOPE


----------

